
Show HN: My first open source library is MVFlow: simple MVI using kotlin flows - ploureiro
https://pedroql.github.io/mvflow/
======
ploureiro
Hey HN!

TLDR: I wrote a project to show to potential employers. In the end, I liked
the architecture I wrote from scratch so much that I think it deserves to
become an open source library on its own. Find the link at the end.

I found myself out of a job during lockdown (by my initiative at first, but
now it's taking longer than I planned) and decided to start preparing for job
interviews by having a sample project to demo to companies in lieu of making a
different test or take-home exercise for each potential employer.

Being an Android developer, my project should be a simple app that fetches
some content and displays it on list. Additionally, you can select one of the
rows to see details about the item you clicked.

I remembered from my previous time job hunting I had created a few of those
apps. I took them as a starting point and wrote a new project that took the
best parts of different projects.

I started with a MVP project and rewrote it with a MVI architecture - I had
grown a big fan of MVI over the last few years. Because I had time (not so
great companies were hiring) I did several rounds of tweaking the MVI
architecture I was using. After each iteration I liked it more, and could see
how this was very generic and powerful that could be used by a lot of
people...

Eventually I got to a point where that sample project is finished but now I
felt like I had something bigger to do: this architecture deserved to see more
than my private git repo. I had to turn it to a library!

So I wrote a library based on that architecture (there were yet a few more
changes). It finally reached 1.0. So far I've heard encouraging feedback from
close friends but I think it's time to show it to the world!

Please tell me what you think!

[https://pedroql.github.io/mvflow/](https://pedroql.github.io/mvflow/)
[https://github.com/pedroql/mvflow](https://github.com/pedroql/mvflow)

